# he is sucking on his foot



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I noticed that Herisson often sucks/slightly gnaws on his back feet. I just thought I'd check to make sure this wouldn't be hurting him in any way. I think it's normal but I have been wrong before.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine does that sometimes too :lol: I don't know why though. I sometimes worry about it because his feet are all poopy from running in his wheel all night.

Are you sure it's his foot, and not his little boy parts?


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm positive, I saw him doing it.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine does that sometimes when I'm trimming her nails. I think it's a self-soothing behavior... like baby humans who suck their thumb.


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

Some dogs will chew their feet because of nervous energy and/or stress. Some even out of just plain ol' habbit. My mother-in-law's dog 'sucks' her toe because no one stopped her when she was younger (she's now 12 years old).


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade occasinally chews on her foot for a couple seconds. i see her to it every week or two. How long/often does ur hedgie do it? It is fine if they just do it a bit...

And ya, it especially happens during nail cuttings.


----------

